# Ork Bosspole



## ChaosSpaceMarineGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

How are Bosspoles useful? When would you use them? I have been playing Orks since the book came out. Any thoughts are welcome.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

do you want to reroll a moral check when you are no longer fearless? - yes.

whether or not you will ever use it 90+% of the time is besides the question.


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

how may point is it?


----------



## ChaosSpaceMarineGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

Fallen said:


> do you want to reroll a moral check when you are no longer fearless? - yes.
> whether or not you will ever use it 90+% of the time is besides the question.


I have never used them b/c I really didn't see the point due to the fact that usually when in CC and you lose more wounds than your opponent does so we'll say you'll need like a 7 for Ld, like 50% of the time you won't make it. Plus your squads takes a (savable) wound.



kavyanshrike said:


> how may point is it?


The boss pole is like 5pts, I think.


----------



## Chaos40kAD (Apr 25, 2009)

I have personally had a clutch bosspole roll win me a Game two seperate times. For this reason I always include them on the nob in the boyz squad. For such a minimal point cost its just nice for the roll. It adds to wound allocation on your Nob squad too 

-Brett


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Wound allocation, Bah, i laugh at your differentiated nobs with my Jaws of the LOL Wolf.

But seriously, it is infinitely useful if you want to keep a unit on an objective, considering the low leadership, or have gone below half strength in combat.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

I run my boyz in mobs of 30, and I find that when I take bosspoles they're actually used in around 1/10 of my games. The benefit is that they then keep around a nearly depleted Ork mob. They're also only really effective against shooting casualties, as if you've lost a combat by 5 then it doesn't matter how many rerolls you get, the odds of making a 2 on 2d6 is extremely low. Given how rarely used they are for me and the minimal benefit, I don't take them for my Boyz anymore.

For smaller mobs like warbikers, stormboyz, trukk boyz, etc. they are much more useful since you're more likely to drop out of the fearless mob size.


----------



## ChaosSpaceMarineGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

Culler said:


> I run my boyz in mobs of 30, and I find that when I take bosspoles they're actually used in around 1/10 of my games. The benefit is that they then keep around a nearly depleted Ork mob. They're also only really effective against shooting casualties, as if you've lost a combat by 5 then it doesn't matter how many rerolls you get, the odds of making a 2 on 2d6 is extremely low. Given how rarely used they are for me and the minimal benefit, I don't take them for my Boyz anymore.
> 
> For smaller mobs like warbikers, stormboyz, trukk boyz, etc. they are much more useful since you're more likely to drop out of the fearless mob size.


I have ran a few 30 man mob squads before and i have never used a bosspole on them since there were so many bodies it didn't matter.

My main concern is with using bosspoles with a speed freaks list. I would think they would be much more useful.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

You need at lest one in a Nob Squad, Leadership is almost always 7.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

I always take one in my boyz squads, but I also find them more useful with trukka boyz.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

I tend to always run them in all my units of my evil suns army as everything is mounted in trucks or looted wagons.

Granted they dont always work but every now and agine they do the job.


----------

